# Can you make creamed honey in a freezer?



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I would think this would be had on the freezer. wouldnt it be easier to find an old refrigerator to use


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Maybe, but I already have the freezer. I'll probably just save it for comb preservation and spring for a used fridge.


----------



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

*Basement?*

I don't have to use any incentive for my honey to crystalize. I get creamed honey inabout two weeks in the basement. Trouble is, the rest of the crop goes within a month or so. Maybe it's the sugar ratio--or the nectar source. Course I can drink beverages stored there without mechanical intervention too.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I got creamed honey in the garage by accident I extracted 2 weeks ago and got busy went out to finish straining my cappings yesterday and found myself with 2 60 lb tubs of creamed sunflower honey and cappings what a mess not to mention about 120 lbs of strained honey creamed in the buckets.  I wonder if there is a market for creamed wax cappings


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Riverrat...that is called "Really Raw Honey" (TM)......


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

ScadsOBees said:


> Riverrat...that is called "Really Raw Honey" (TM)......


 
does this sell for a really high price


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

You just have to convince the customer that it's special


----------

